# Auf der Suche nach einem Farblaserdrucker mit Scanner (Kombisgerät?)



## biggiman (4. August 2009)

*Auf der Suche nach einem Farblaserdrucker mit Scanner (Kombisgerät?)*

Hi folx, 

bin für meine Freundin auf der Suche nach einem Farblaserdrucker, am besten mit integriertem Scanner. Ich denke man wird da wohl auf Kombigerät zurückgreifen müssen? 

Falls es einen Tintendrucker gibt der von den laufenden Kosten her einen Laserdrucker schlägt, sind Vorschläge hierfür auch willkommmen  .

Meine Freundin ist Lehrerin und druckt momentan viel farbige Symbole, Bildchen die danach laminiert werden (das Druckbild muß also keine ultrahohe Präzision haben).
Elternbriefe etc. müssen natürlich auch gedruckt werden. Da meine Freundin nicht gerade eine Affinität für technische Dinge hat, ist sie auch nicht bereit sehr viel Geld dafür auszugeben.
Evtl. nur wenn sich das Anschaffungspreis im Blick auf die Druckkosten lohnenswert ist.

Ich nenne zunächst bewußt mal keinen Preisbereich und bin gespannt ob ihr Vorschläge für mich habt.

Danke schonmal an euch


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Farblaserdrucker mit Scanner (Kombisgerät?)*

farblaser sind teuer, das lohnt sich eigentlich nur, wenn sie wirklich SEHR viel druckt, und auch da sind tintenstrahler inzwischen pro seite sehr preiswert geworden. 

wenn es nur ab und an mal ein symbol oder bildchen ist und nicht wirklich mehrfabrige prospekte oder so, dann is der nutzen zweifelhaft...  groß sind die dinger auch noch   der hier wäre der preiswerteste: Samsung CLX-3175 Multifunktionsgerät Laser: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  240€

wenn man aber nun nen zB brother tintenstrahl für 80-90€ kaufen würde, der auch eine sehrgute qualität bietet, dann wäre der "pro seite" *vlt.* etwas teurer, aber nen preisunterschied von 150€, da müßte man schon sehr viel drucken, um nen kostenunterschied von vlt grad mal 1cent pro seite aufzuholen... 

zB der hier hat sogar auch noch fax integriert: Brother MFC-250C Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

es kommt einen dann vlt. teurer vor, weil die tanks kleiner sind und man rel. oft wechseln muss, aber an sich ist es fraglich, ob laser sich da wirklich lohnt... da kostet ein toner dann halt direkt sehr viel, wenn man mal nen neuen braucht.


----------



## biggiman (5. August 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Farblaserdrucker mit Scanner (Kombisgerät?)*

danke zunächst mal für deine antwort. im moment besitzt sie ein kombigerät von HP (ALDI) und schätze mal daß die im mom alle 1,5 monate je eine farb+schwarz tintenpatrone kauft.

da sie eine erste/zweite klasse unterrichtet wird das sehr viel gedruckt.

für jeden buchstaben bilder etc. ich denke bei kindern in dem alter kann man sich vorstellen daß da sehr viel mit illustrationen gearbeitet wird. 

kurz gesagt, es gibt kaum einen tag an dem sie nichts ausdruckt


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Farblaserdrucker mit Scanner (Kombisgerät?)*

gut, ein tintendrucker um die 100€ hat idR getrennte farbpatronen, da is die variante bei HP mit EINER farbpatrone natürlich schlecht, weil man ne neue kaufen muss, auch wenn nur gelb leer is.

man muss das halt echt mal ausrechnen. zB der eine samsung, da kostet eine fabrtonerkartusche 30€ und reicht laut samsung für 1000 seiten. die von dem brother kosten 7€ und reichen für 250 seiten, d.h. bei 1000 seiten kosten die quasi 28€.

bei schwarz kostet der samsung-toner 35€ für 1500 seiten, bei brother sind es 12€ für 300 seiten. 


das tut sich also an sich nix, aber einer farblaser is in der anschaffung viel teurer. 


und grad bei tinte kann man auch preiswerte tinte von fremdherstellern probieren.



aber was sind das btw für zustände, dass SIE das unterrichtsmaterial aus eigener tasche finanzieren muss? ^^


----------



## rebel4life (5. August 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Farblaserdrucker mit Scanner (Kombisgerät?)*

Kann sie in der Schule nicht einfach das Zeug ausdrucken? Für zu Hause tuts dann ein einfacher Tintenstrahldrucker/Kombigerät mit geringen Tintenkosten.


----------

